# Heidelberg American MTB Club



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

I was wondering if there are any other avid american MTBers in the Heidelberg (HD) area that might be interested in starting a MTBing group. (Germans welcome too of course, but the target audience would be military and other americans in Heidelberg).

I would be interested in anythign from a formal meet once a week club that competes in races, to a lose group that does the occasional group ride together. (Saturdays A.M. are best for me).

Anyway, if there is interest, let's get the discussion started here.


----------



## marty_hd (Oct 26, 2005)

Jonesy33 said:


> I was wondering if there are any other avid american MTBers in the Heidelberg (HD) area that might be interested in starting a MTBing group. (Germans welcome too of course, but the target audience would be military and other americans in Heidelberg).
> 
> I would be interested in anythign from a formal meet once a week club that competes in races, to a lose group that does the occasional group ride together. (Saturdays A.M. are best for me).
> 
> Anyway, if there is interest, let's get the discussion started here.


I'm up for it, anybody else?


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I would be, but I live in Sachsen.

I believe there's a bike shop in the area that is owned by an ex-pat American. It escapes me the name of it, but I got a lead from a friend from a friend when my gf was out there and touched base with him in case she needed repairs.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

Jerk,
Yep, that's John of John's Radhaus. I ride with him on a semi-regular basis. He does some group rides etc. and would probably be interested in at least being somehow a part of it, I'll talk to him if there's enough response to this and see what part of it he wants to play...

I saw from another post that you are on your way here to HD sometime in the near future... when do you get here?


Jonesy


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Only a twinkle in my eye for now


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm not even close. I'm closer to being in an Italian club than Heidelberg.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Seems like there are a lot of people on mtbr in this region (DE, CH, AU) and the surrounding countries. Maybe we should post up more of our rides here and assemble into a subset, just for rides and other crap for fellow Americans abroad and others who simply use mtbr, but reside out in these German speaking counties.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

*new thread?*

Jerk, good idea... maybe we start a new thread...

I'll get it started and we can see if it grows.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Site feedback is the best place.

This past week, someone called for a UK section, but didn't take my advice to post in the Feedback forum or no one will see it. Of course, no one saw it.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

ahh to actually get them to create a new subsection for us?


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

BTW it's 1530 in the afternoon and I am veyr actively posting to MBTR... can you tell I have a government job ;P


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

HAH!

How did you swing that? I find that I'm unemployable unless I have three years of apprenticeship in just about everything, plus learning time.

I even saw they have training of such terms for security guards. WTF!?!


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

Nooo, U.S. Government my friend... Military...

If I were German government I'd have a lot to do... It just wouldn't provide anything useful to anyone!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

HAHAH!

You would have no answers, no way to find out, no drive to explain why everything here doesn't work. Have you been through that fun process yet?


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh yeah... my wife is German and I am actually half german (possibly a dual citizen... though that's a long story). And yeah you described it perfectly. Because of our ties to Germany we end up dealing with the germans more than a lot of americans, and my wife hates dealing with the be-amters. She usually takes advantage fo my german skilla dn my generosity and makes ME do it instead.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

BTW I posted a recommendation/request in site feedback about creating a DE CH AU subsection... we'll see.


----------

